# bernard poodle



## luis78 (Dec 13, 2006)

we had to put our 14yr. poodle bernard down yesterday it was hard my wife is taking it very hard we will get his ashes in a urn next week.samson my gsd will miss him also


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.
It sounds like he lived a good, long, very-loved life...RIP Bernard!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

So sorry for your loss!  RIP Bernard! :hugs:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Bernard! 

Sending lots of hugs from Texas for the Wifey.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your wife,take care.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry for your loss....hugs to Samson...

:rip: Bernard



Lee


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for the loss of Bernard. Take care and take comfort in all your wonderful memories of him.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy. He was loved dearly in his 14 years, I hope you find comfort knowing how much love you gave him. Celebrate those memories when you are able.


----------

